# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Тестирование  >  BOClean : Anti-Spyware Version 4.23

## Sibir

Любопытная программка от Comodo. Хотелось бы, чтобы спецы потестировали ее и высказали свое мнение.

http://www.comodo.com/boclean/CBO_download.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Erekle

> BOClean watches *memory, registry, and the file system* waiting for malware to load up and then shuts it down before they have a chance to operate. This is the ONLY method which ensures that malware cannot steal your data since it never got a chance to do its dirty deeds. In addition, we remove all of its hooks and restore your system to its original condition AUTOMATICALLY. No removal instructions to look up and apply manually, no down time.
> 
> FREE daily malware database updates


Проактивка на базе сигнатур? Эксперт-HIPS?

----------

